# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM IC-F320S

## UN7RX

.
  ,   ,     ,      4- ,   RX/TX     ,  .    ,   ,  /  .

----------


## UN7RX

*ur6cv*
!    ,     /? 
     ?

----------

.

----------


## UN7RX

,     ,      RESERVE?   ?
 ,    ?   CS-F300S Rev 2.1.

----------


## UN7RX

*ur6cv*
  !  !  :Super:

----------


## sergeylep

!    .     icom ic-f320s.

----------

sergeylep

----------


## sergeylep

,          /RX ,     5 V  EPROM 25c16si.     RESERVE    .   EPROM ,   .

----------


## sergeylep

,  CSF300S        "    "      RESERVE

----------

sergeylep

----------


## sergeylep

,     :Crying or Very sad:

----------

